# I used the side spray for kitchen sink Now everything is busted!!!



## hi! (Dec 16, 2002)

I never used the side spray before and when I did nothing comes out and now the water comes out very slowly on the faucet for both the hot and cold things. ???? I took apart the side spray head.. nothing still comes out of it. What happened? I don't need to use the side spray I just want my water running like normal before I used it... help?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It's the diverter valve most likely. It's at the other end of the sprayer hose, part of the main valve assembly. If this is a quality faucet, you can buy replacement valve kits for them. You can also frequently take the old valve out, soak it in vinegar for a few hours and wash off the calcium buildup that is probably causing the sticking.


----------



## hi! (Dec 16, 2002)

JohnWill said:


> It's the diverter valve most likely. It's at the other end of the sprayer hose, part of the main valve assembly. If this is a quality faucet, you can buy replacement valve kits for them. You can also frequently take the old valve out, soak it in vinegar for a few hours and wash off the calcium buildup that is probably causing the sticking.


?? Thanks for the quick response.. Is the diverter value the back of the side spray head thing? This is an old old sink and probably rusted all the way though. The Side spray is connected though another water hose thing underneath the sink. But when I take off the Top Spray part No water is coming out tube thing.. I even hold it upside down. why is the water pressure for my faucet still running low like it was using the Side Spray?, when the top is off and the all left is the open hose part?

Is this the diverter value? Thanks again.


----------



## hi! (Dec 16, 2002)

ps. Can someone check there thing. If you unscrew the Side Spray top.. is water coming out of the tube when you turn the faucet on? and is the water running in tiny streams on the faucet? Thanks


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

> It's the diverter valve most likely. It's at the other end of the sprayer hose, part of the main valve assembly


Generic diagram here http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=howTo&p=Improve/KitSpray.html

Every faucet is slightly different.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I don't think that is a diverter valve. The diverter valve is in the main valve body where the main control handle connects.

If this is an old sink, you're probably better off just buying a replacement faucet assembly and having it all new. They're really not that difficult to install, and may end up not costing any more than the repairs.


----------

